# Las unidades de medida



## Marcelo (Nov 1, 2005)

Es una práctica común en todo el mundo, tratar de singularizar y adaptar mediante modismos, las traducciones de un lenguaje a otro.

Las unidades de medición no escapan a esta práctica que. si bien todos las usamos, pueden degenar su origen.

1) Estamos acostumbrados a oir y escribir cosas como Amperios, Voltios, Vatios etc. y esta es la primera distorsión. Estas unidades derivan de los  apellidos de aquellos que descubrieron o dedujeron una ley, propiedad o proporcionalidad, por lo tanto es errado utilizarlas de esa forma. Lo correcto es respetar su origen y escribir: Watt, Volt, Ampere....

2) Algo que muy pocos conocen y que inclusive, profesores universitarios no respetan, es el carácter singular de las unidades.  Colocar Watts o Volts es incorrecto y más aun Vatios y Voltios. Las unidades siempre deberían ir en singular. Es decir,  lo correcto es colocar:

127 Volt 
359 Watt
12 Ampere
100 Kilogramo
11 Metro

Una vez más comprobamos que algo errado repetido muchas veces se convierte en algo correcto, ¿o no?

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 10, 2005)

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> Una vez más comprobamos que algo errado repetido muchas veces se convierte en algo correcto, ¿o no?



Si, totalmente de acuerdo, y aquí en Argentina hay mucho modismo.

El Ejemplo más común : 

-*Rulemán*: Rodamiento. (Rulemann es Marca)
La forma correcta de referirse al dispositivo es:*Rodamiento*.

Lo que debería hacerse, cuando uno vuelca un post que demanda cierta rigurosidad técnica, cualquiera fuere la materia, es decir a que tipo de Norma se corresponde. Un ejemplo, si yo hablo sobre Neumática, debería aclarar en mis circuitos, que se corresponden a la norma ISO 1219.

Saludos.


----------



## Agustin Arevalo (Nov 24, 2005)

Este tema es muy extenso, soy metrologo desde 1992 y aun no utilizo todas las unidades como debieran ser y las aceptadas internacionalmente, esto debido a gran influencia de USA o paises de origen Ingles, de igual forma en Mexico existe una ley federal que obliga a todos la utilizacion de este sistema, ero en las escuelas son los primeros en brincar esta ley (Si a la hora de hacer honores a la bandera, hay profesores o autoridades educativas presentes y estas como si estuvieran en un mercado "sin ofender a los mercaderes" platica y platica) como queremos pretender que se utilice bien esto.

Espero haber contribuido con algo
Gracias Mil
Agustin Arevalo Hernandez


----------



## gabrielg (Dic 17, 2007)

Hola a todos

Aunque un poco viejo el tema, creo que merece seguir tratándose.

Llamar a las unidades eléctricas  (y otras mas) con nombres como Voltio, Amperio, Culombio, Ohmio, no está mal, sino todo lo contrario. 

Estos nombres de unidades son los que se adoptaron en paises de habla hispana. 

Posiblemente en Venezuela o mexico no sea así, pero en Argentina si lo es.

Una diferencia de potencial de 1 Voltio, aplicado sobre una resistencia eléctrica de 1 Ohmio, produce una corriente eléctrica de 1 Amperio. 

Crease o no.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 17, 2007)

> Una diferencia de potencial de 1 Voltio, aplicado sobre una resistencia eléctrica de 1 Ohmio, produce una corriente eléctrica de 1 Amperio.


De hecho esos son los nombres aceptados por la RAE

_voltio.

(Del ingl. volt, y este de A. Volta, 1745-1827, físico italiano).

1. m. Fís. Unidad de potencial eléctrico y fuerza electromotriz del Sistema Internacional, equivalente a la diferencia de potencial que hay entre dos puntos de un conductor cuando al transportar entre ellos un coulomb se realiza el trabajo de un julio. (Símb. V)._


lo malo es que por aca casi siempre se les llama incorrectamente : volts, ohms y ampers  :x Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 17, 2007)

Es verdad que los otros idiomas contaminan y se cometen errores que de tan frecuentes se vuelven "normales".
Es como el tema de las mayusculas y minusculas que cada cual hace lo que se le place.
Creo que el foro es un buen lugar para tratar de mejorar esto, aunque a veces se hace dificil cuando algunas personas dicen cosas como que por un cable de 1,5 mm3 de seccion pasa un volt de corriente y que llega a un capacitor de 2200MOhm, y cosas por el estilo.
Estaria bueno elaborar una lista con las reglas y todas las unidades de medida (Por ej los Watt rms, pmpo y demas que nunca comprendere del todo) y publicarla entre los tutoriales para que todos las lean.

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Dic 17, 2007)

Asi que no se les puede colocar plural a las medidas!..

mirá vos no sabia, osea que se dice 1 volt o 61243615 volt, sin "s"..

Pero lo de metro me sorprendió.. es 12341 metro.. tan acostumbrado a decir metroSSS...


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 17, 2007)

mm yo tampoco sabia eso de 10000 gramo. Creo que algo de gramática y ortografía debe influir ahí. No lo sé. Pero se oye y lee raro JAJA


----------



## MauroFF (Dic 18, 2007)

La verdad que deformamos muchisimo las palabras. Y ademas de todo las tomamos como parte de nuestro lenguaje que es peor.
Yo sabia que se deben nombrar las unidades como son, pero la verdad es que cuando uno tiene que conversar un problema y empieza a decir las unidades como son todos empiezan a preguntar o criticar la forma en las decimos.. es de locos... uno termina discutiendo.

Saludos.!


----------

